# Head size does it realy matter?



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

What size should the head realy be? all these web sites boast about 24+ inches but i think thats way to big to be a real apbt. Am i right or wrong please let me know the right size! Thanks


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

apbt heads are supposed to b proportioned to their body on the other hand bullies tend to have larger heads, the larger heads are more popular in the bully community.....personally i own a bully and i like large heads....JMO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think people buy pitbulls and think they should have big heads. BS who cares how big your dogs head is... Ignorant


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i know with moose,imo his head is too small for his body,but ive been told it sometimes doesnt grow as fast as the rest of the body.i think the huge block heads are sometimes too big,but i like the big heads,just not huge!!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

proportioned!!!! i dont get caught up in the "STATS" if i like a particular dog i like it i dont go about asking how big its head is.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

belindabone said:


> i know with moose,imo his head is too small for his body,but ive been told it sometimes doesnt grow as fast as the rest of the body.i think the huge block heads are sometimes too big,but i like the big heads,just not huge!!


yeah not huge ........ignorant? how am i ignorant if thats what i prefer? plz explain


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Too much of one thing robs him of another.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

los44 said:


> proportioned!!!! i dont get caught up in the "STATS" if i like a particular dog i like it i dont go about asking how big its head is.


we all got different perspectives....there are no wrong opinions if thats what i like its what i like, in the end all that matters is the dog big head or not....i just prefer the big head bully look


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah not huge ........ignorant? how am i ignorant if thats what i prefer? plz explain


i didnt say you were ignorant??i havent a clue what you are talking bout sorry


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

belindabone said:


> i didnt say you were ignorant??i havent a clue what you are talking bout sorry


no not u, lol.....nizmo said its ignorant to like a dog with a big head


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its ignorant for poeple to go and get a pitbull because they think its cool to have a pit with the biggest head. i didnt call him ignorant. im just saying people that get pitbulls because they found one with a big head. they think because there dog has the biggest head that they are going to be cooler. well its that kind of s*** thats taking over the ambully world and ruining them IMO. im not calling anyone out, im just saying worrying about your dogs head size is the least of your worries if you truly care about the bully breeds.
what kind of answer are you looking for? 
are you looking for an opinion, or one that registries look for? be more specific


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

the first thing i look for when i buy a dog is bloodline, then look at the overall appearance of the dam, sire and the pups......i like bullys and most bullys do have big heads, so no matter what kind of bully u decide to get its goin to come with a large head, cuz the bully is associated with the large head, muscle, lowridin....but i dont want to get into this bully conversation again, ive already had enough...........anyways how bout them houston rockets?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> we all got different perspectives....there are no wrong opinions if thats what i like its what i like, in the end all that matters is the dog big head or not....i just prefer the big head bully look


look....my answer wasnt directed at you but if you or anyone else took offense to my comment im ok with that as well, i honestly like bullies but i find it ridiculous that people obsess about "STATS"!!!! if i want a bobble head id get a toy(i do like the bully named bobblehead out B.E.K though, lol).

your absolutely right you have every right to your own opinion but people like you give the ret-tards(if youve seen "the hangover" youll get it) reason to breed the freaks that imho do not represent the bully breed. you seem like a cool dude i hope you dont take this as a hostility just a lil food for thought.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> the first thing i look for when i buy a dog is bloodline, then look at the overall appearance of the dam, sire and the pups......i like bullys and most bullys do have big heads, so no matter what kind of bully u decide to get its goin to come with a large head, cuz the bully is associated with the large head, muscle, lowridin....but i dont want to get into this bully conversation again, ive already had enough...........anyways how bout them houston rockets?


people focus to much on the bloodline, its so overrated! the first thing i do is get to know the breeder, if you know the breeder you know what you will probably get with your pup jmo.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

los44 said:


> look....my answer wasnt directed at you but if you or anyone else took offense to my comment im ok with that as well, i honestly like bullies but i find it ridiculous that people obsess about "STATS"!!!! if i want a bobble head id get a toy(i do like the bully named bobblehead out B.E.K though, lol).
> 
> your absolutely right you have every right to your own opinion but people like you give the ret-tards(if youve seen "the hangover" youll get it) reason to breed the freaks that imho do not represent the bully breed. you seem like a cool dude i hope you dont take this as a hostility just a lil food for thought.


i tried giving you some rep but it said "you must spread the love around first"


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TrudiMyPitt said:


> What size should the head realy be? all these web sites boast about 24+ inches but i think thats way to big to be a real apbt. Am i right or wrong please let me know the right size! Thanks


to large of a skull hampers working ability,to small of one can be a fault in confirmation,but as I'm sure has already been stated above proportion is what matters,so if the dog is large a large proportioned head is fine.The problem arises when the breeders goal is large bodied dogs with disproportionately huge heads larger than the width of the dogs chest.
Its said in the dog world the the dougue de bordeaux has the largest head in the k-9 world on average.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

its all good man, no problems here


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think if you are looking to get an APBT, and the breeder is boasting about head size then you are barking up the wrong tree, IMO.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

what does imo mean?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

"In my opinion"


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

portioned! the big headed freaks are a little to much. i feel sorry for them. ppl are obsessing about looks when they should be concerned about thier health. i mean i do like thier heads big but when its TOOOOOOOO big whats the point


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Iam not really into the oversized heads either..But everybody llike something different...


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

TrudiMyPitt said:


> What size should the head realy be? all these web sites boast about 24+ inches but i think thats way to big to be a real apbt. Am i right or wrong please let me know the right size! Thanks


:hammer: bigger is not better:hammer:

Its a trend. I personally like mine with good temperament and properly proportined.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Too much of one thing robs him of another.


That's a good way to put it... Wether it's their head, the height from the ground up, or any body part that is overdone, it makes the dog look akward


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, man. It's stated that way in one of the standards for one of these bull and terrier types. Just makes sense to me. It's true in every animal species, even humans.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Thanks, man. It's stated that way in one of the standards for one of these bull and terrier types. Just makes sense to me. It's true in every animal species, even humans.


hell yeah it is just look at george lopez hahaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have to spread the love before i give you more rep Joey


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I have to spread the love before i give you more rep Joey


good you can give me some hahahahahaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

happy now? lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> happy now? lol


no.. im never happy. im 23 and a bitter old man already hahah

:rofl:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

belindabone said:


> i know with moose,imo his head is too small for his body,but ive been told it sometimes doesnt grow as fast as the rest of the body.i think the huge block heads are sometimes too big,but i like the big heads,just not huge!!


Don't worry about Moose, when Thrall was a puppy he had a big head, then he grew, and at like 5-6 months his body was huge and his head was small, but he grew into it, and now he is proportioned. He looked very much like Moose does now, little head, big body, lots of baby fat, but he grew up and is now proportioned perfectly. Bully breeds can keep growing for what seems like forever before they get rid of the goofy puppy look.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

my boys got a 44" head. beat that. ---shane


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> my boys got a 44" head. beat that. ---shane


Lmao
how
funny:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> my boys got a 44" head. beat that. ---shane


lol his head is tall enough to touch in the shallow end of a pool lmao


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Head size only matters if you plan on buying your dog a hat. :-\


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Head structure pit bull

I like a nice APBT style head, broad forehead wide and flat, but not bully style!

I hate hearing people boast on their dogs head measurements.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i think this is a good size head on a BULLY.....its proportioned to the body and hes one of my favorite dogs.....he comes from ironmanpits.com.....










now on the other hand. im not bashin this dog but his head is way too big for my taste....










these are just my opinions, and when ur a bully lover head size matters.....IMO when its an APBT its the game in the dog.....

APBT - GAME DOG, WORK DOG

AMBULLY - LOOKS = nice head piece, muscle structure, bone, height...ect

not sayin bullys dont have game in them, not as much as an APBT and it depends on who the breeder is...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't see a dog in the second picture.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he looks like he's about to have a heart attack


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

[email protected] NIZMO, ey people love these type of dogs......

SHES GOT HEART here see if this works.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it took him 20 min to climb up the stairs to the stage. then they met him with an oxygen mask at the top. poor guy. IMO that is over doing it, by far. although there is worse, these dogs have a lot of issues and a lot of them dont even live past 3-5 years old. thats animal abuse whether you like them or not.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont think its animal abuse. these dogs are like any other dog just heavy.....look at it this way.....fat people need love 2.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> i dont think its animal abuse. these dogs are like any other dog just heavy.....look at it this way.....fat people need love 2.....


that is animal abuse. they are bread to be huge. you cant even roll a beer under a lot of these dogs. their heart can only do so much and they dont even get to live a life. i mean even great danes live longer then these over done bullies. they are bread to be unhealthy, and thats not animal abuse? i love ambullies dont get me wrong, but these extremely over done ones disgust me. when you cant even live past 5 because your heart cant take it anymore, thats not like any other dog. so that analogy is far from accurate.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> [email protected] NIZMO, ey people love these type of dogs......
> 
> SHES GOT HEART here see if this works.....


haha I was commenting on the attractive lady. They only thing good looking in that picture. :flush:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

its the way the picture was taken that makes the dog look like that, im pretty sure it doesnt look like that when hes stacked


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> its the way the picture was taken that makes the dog look like that, im pretty sure it doesnt look like that when hes stacked


i was just referring to over done bullies in general, not really him. he's not as bad as a lot of ambully's i've seen.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> its the way the picture was taken that makes the dog look like that, im pretty sure it doesnt look like that when hes stacked


Yeah the camera adds 10 lbs....


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> i dont think its animal abuse. these dogs are like any other dog just heavy.....look at it this way.....fat people need love 2.....


no its not animal abuse its animal cruelty, fat people are not bred to be fat. people dont say hey lets have a fat baby. these people are breeding these animals with no regard for the life they are creating. if consumers stop buying these animal they will cease to be bred. realtalk people have to stop encouraging that bs or the bully will remain the joke of the bulldog breeds.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah it makes it look better or worse just depends on how u take the picture


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

los44 said:


> no its not animal abuse its animal cruelty, fat people are not bred to be fat. people dont say hey lets have a fat baby. these people are breeding these animals with no regard for the life they are creating. if consumers stop buying these animal they will cease to be bred. realtalk people have to stop encouraging that bs or the bully will remain the joke of the bulldog breeds.


As much as we'd like for people to smarten up and get educated on dogs and breeding... some people just aren't going to do it. They puff out their chest with pride and do what they want.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> its the way the picture was taken that makes the dog look like that, im pretty sure it doesnt look like that when hes stacked


Hahaha! You ain't stacking that pile of crap no way! LMFAO:rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Hahaha! You ain't stacking that pile of shit no way! LMFAO:rofl:


dont say that bro, its unnecessary


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Too late, I can't take it back now lol. I'd love to see that dog stacked, seriously. You got a pic?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Hahaha! You ain't stacking that pile of shit no way! LMFAO:rofl:


I used to hate on Ambullies a lot. But it is not the dogs fault. It is the stupid breeders! The poor dog is probably friendly and loving. And someone loves him.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not "hating" on anything but I am calling bullcrap on that dog looking any better in a different picture.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah give me 5 min im post some up


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BTW thats the dude from cypress hill^^^


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, man. That's no better. I feel bad for the dog.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

the dog is not fat at all, hes just HUUUUGEE, i dont see fat


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't hate the dog, but he looks like a structural mess. And I don't care how famous his owner is. Just furthers my idea that this style dog appeals to a certain crowd of people.... thugs.. and people who want to look "cool"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> the dog is not fat at all, hes just HUUUUGEE, i dont see fat


Height to weight ratio?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

idk the ratio, thats the thing about bullys theyre goin to be short and heavy set but not fat....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't hate the dog, but he looks like a structural mess. And I don't care how famous his owner is. Just furthers my idea that this style dog appeals to a certain crowd of people.... thugs.. and people who want to look "cool"


thats not true, thats what u see so u think its like that, so ur a thug too since u like APBT's....when u hear something bad on the news they dont say American Bully did this and that, they usually say APBT or Pitbull........and hes not the owner(cypress hill guy) the dude on the first pic is the owner.....
im not a thug, nor do i dress like one and even though thats too big for me i still like the style.....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

and no i dont think im cool either.....


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

uhhh razors edge are you kidding me? you dont see fat? that THING is FATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ya hes got big bone structure but hes FAT. if he was muscle then he'd look like that HUGE whippet. all i see is a pig. i dont see any cuts or rips in his muscles at ALL. ya hes HUGE because hes got so much boddy fat on him and hes got some muscle to make him look big. but where are the RIPS


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im talkin fat as in overfed, he doesnt have a huge belly.....he is big but i dont think fat.....hes big boned........we just agree to disagree, thats all


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*my girlfriend loves English bulldogs,she wants one and wants to name it meatball?
I showed her that picture and she was like"ya,i want a English bulldog like that one".
My question why breed for a English bulldog,there already is one,and if you want a massive one buy a olde English bulldog,some of those dogs get well over 100 pounds,i saw a Hermes bulldog at 150 pounds,no sh#%,low as all hell to the ground,i believe his name was tree trunk or tree stump or something.
I think mr hermes already had a jump on these am bully people,these dogs are low as all get out,look like english bulldogs and weigh more than the largest razors edge bluff,tree stump kennels.are you ready to fork out 4000$,lol.
Mr. Hermes' Olde English Bulldogges*


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cane76 said:


> *my girlfriend loves English bulldogs,she wants one and wants to name it meatball?
> I showed her that picture and she was like"ya,i want a English bulldog like that one".
> My question why breed for a English bulldog,there already is one,and if you want a massive one buy a olde English bulldog,some of those dogs get well over 100 pounds,i saw a Hermes bulldog at 150 pounds,no sh#%,low as all hell to the ground,i believe his name was tree trunk or tree stump or something.
> I think mr hermes already had a jump on these am bully people,these dogs are low as all get out,look like english bulldogs and weigh more than the largest razors edge bluff,tree stump kennels.are you ready to fork out 4000$,lol.
> Mr. Hermes' Olde English Bulldogges*


dang, they sure do look like some of them ambullies


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> that is animal abuse. they are bread to be huge. you cant even roll a beer under a lot of these dogs. their heart can only do so much and they dont even get to live a life. i mean even great danes live longer then these over done bullies. they are bread to be unhealthy, and thats not animal abuse? i love ambullies dont get me wrong, but these extremely over done ones disgust me. when you cant even live past 5 because your heart cant take it anymore, thats not like any other dog. so that analogy is far from accurate.





razors_edge said:


> its the way the picture was taken that makes the dog look like that, im pretty sure it doesnt look like that when hes stacked





buzhunter said:


> Hahaha! You ain't stacking that pile of shit no way! LMFAO:rofl:


I don't think any of us are going to agree on one certain thing. I will agree that breeding for size, when it's not the dogs choice, and when it brings nothing but potential health problems, IS in fact a form of animal abuse. When you breed a dog, or even own one, you should want what's best for it. When youre breeding for a size that you will never be able to work, who cares about the temperament, etc. It's going to have a shortlived life.

People work their APBTs. Some people work their bullies. So if they are doing something right, that tells you that these overdone dogs are not living the life they should be. JMO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

cane76 said:


> *my girlfriend loves English bulldogs,she wants one and wants to name it meatball?
> I showed her that picture and she was like"ya,i want a English bulldog like that one".
> My question why breed for a English bulldog,there already is one,and if you want a massive one buy a olde English bulldog,some of those dogs get well over 100 pounds,i saw a Hermes bulldog at 150 pounds,no sh#%,low as all hell to the ground,i believe his name was tree trunk or tree stump or something.
> I think mr hermes already had a jump on these am bully people,these dogs are low as all get out,look like english bulldogs and weigh more than the largest razors edge bluff,tree stump kennels.are you ready to fork out 4000$,lol.
> Mr. Hermes' Olde English Bulldogges*


Before you get a english bull dog you should research them because the have a ton of health problems so if you have a ton of money for vet bills go for it but if you wanna save money don't buy one. animal planet.com has dogs 101 on english bull dogs and it has alot of health problems posted on there.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I think those Old English Bull dogs look like Beast from The Sand Lot. I love that movie


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I think those Old English Bull dogs look like Beast from The Sand Lot. I love that movie


I like that movie too lol:rofl::rofl::clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Before you get a english bull dog you should research them because the have a ton of health problems so if you have a ton of money for vet bills go for it but if you wanna save money don't buy one. animal planet.com has dogs 101 on english bull dogs and it has alot of health problems posted on there.


hes making a point that if you are cross breeding a pitbull and a EB, you are doing neither breed any good, and you might as well stick to a bulldog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I think those Old English Bull dogs look like Beast from The Sand Lot. I love that movie


Isnt that a mastiff?

I think it is...

Ch. Mountain Oaks Gunner

that's his name.

in fact... here's his kennel!

Mtn Oaks Ranch English Mastiffs - Champions producing Champions


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hes making a point that if you are cross breeding a pitbull and a EB, you are doing neither breed any good, and you might as well stick to a bulldog.


I understand that but for the people looking into it or likeing the idea i figured i would let them know about the health problems but thanks for thinking im an idiot!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thaim said:


> uhhh razors edge are you kidding me? you dont see fat? that THING is FATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ya hes got big bone structure but hes FAT. if he was muscle then he'd look like that HUGE whippet. all i see is a pig. i dont see any cuts or rips in his muscles at ALL. ya hes HUGE because hes got so much boddy fat on him and hes got some muscle to make him look big. but where are the RIPS


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think that dog has the potential to slim down a bit. Yes, I agree he is fat, but the bigger bone structure is the primary reason for it. Under some of the fat, you can see muscle tone... and working that dog consistently would aid to trim that down..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I understand that but for the people looking into it or likeing the idea i figured i would let them know about the health problems but thanks for thinking im an idiot!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


Not trying to make you look like an idiot bro. I just thought that YOU thought he was for getting an eb. quit taking everything i say so personal.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Isnt that a mastiff?
> 
> I think it is...
> 
> ...


I think you may be right either way it's a big ole dog
:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol... I am right, I had to go to a few places to establish the name. But its what they breed, English mastiffs. And that particular one just happens to be a champion.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hes making a point that if you are cross breeding a pitbull and a EB, you are doing neither breed any good, and you might as well stick to a bulldog.


correct staffy daddy,i know all about the bulldog types health issues as well as there bogus history,"BUT",
if thats what the old lady wwants i don't mind her getting one,as long as it's one im interested in as well.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cane76 said:


> correct staffy daddy,i know all about the bulldog types health issues as well as there bogus history,"BUT",
> if thats what the old lady wwants i don't mind her getting one,as long as it's one im interested in as well.


:rofl::rofl: gotta make the boss happy or no ones happy eh? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

gotta make the boss happy or no ones happy eh? 

What a very true statement


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry about the "thug" generalization.

But big boned and heavy set are just nice words for fat.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I understand that but for the people looking into it or likeing the idea i figured i would let them know about the health problems but thanks for thinking im an idiot!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


First off, not all EBs have health probs. Just like bullies, a well bred EB will not be overly unhealthy, but you have to do a lot of research. There are many EB breeders who raise healthy dogs who easily live to 12 or 13 with very few health probs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> First off, not all EBs have health probs. Just like bullies, a well bred EB will not be overly unhealthy, but you have to do a lot of research. There are many EB breeders who raise healthy dogs who easily live to 12 or 13 with very few health probs.


Thats cool I never heard of them living past 8 thanks for the info.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is one fat dog. Call it big boned all you want but thats like saying cartman is just big boned. His side looks like a 14 pack of hot dogs in that last pick. that dog needs to loose 10-20lbs. Looks like a bull mastiff crossed to a small apbt. A good ole fashion keg with legs, or sausage with legs. To bad they dont have a top shot of that dog. I bet it has no waist line.



razors_edge said:


> thats not true, thats what u see so u think its like that, so ur a thug too since u like APBT's....when u hear something bad on the news they dont say American Bully did this and that, they usually say APBT or Pitbull........and hes not the owner(cypress hill guy) the dude on the first pic is the owner.....
> im not a thug, nor do i dress like one and even though thats too big for me i still like the style.....


You dont hear ambully cause the breeders push them off on our breed. Its hard to get people to call a new breed of dog what it really is when the breeders themselve give out false info just to make a dollar. Just goes to show how stupid and ignorant the public is aswell as many bully breeders who still insist on calling their dogs pits, pitties, pitbulls, apbt and what not. yes you can argue they are a pitbull, in the general term, but shoot, then my boxer is also one too, according to what a "pitbull" describes.

back to head size topic.

To me it has become a sales pitch, like others have said its about the money. Its turned into a business and where their is a demand ppl will supply.
This blue color seems to be following this headsize trend aswell.

ppl should just go by a mastiff if they want a big blue dog. Atleast your getting a dog worth while then.(nothing against blues, jst people seem to being using that aswell for their sales pitch)

"blue nose xxl 110lb sire 90lb dam. dogs are gonna be huge". I see this WAY more than i should


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> That is one fat dog. Call it big boned all you want but thats like saying cartman is just big boned. His side looks like a 14 pack of hot dogs in that last pick. that dog needs to loose 10-20lbs. Looks like a bull mastiff crossed to a small apbt. A good ole fashion keg with legs, or sausage with legs. To bad they dont have a top shot of that dog. I bet it has no waist line.
> 
> You dont hear ambully cause the breeders push them off on our breed. Its hard to get people to call a new breed of dog what it really is when the breeders themselve give out false info just to make a dollar. Just goes to show how stupid and ignorant the public is aswell as many bully breeders who still insist on calling their dogs pits, pitties, pitbulls, apbt and what not. yes you can argue they are a pitbull, in the general term, but shoot, then my boxer is also one too, according to what a "pitbull" describes.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: :clap: well put


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> That is one fat dog. Call it big boned all you want but thats like saying cartman is just big boned. His side looks like a 14 pack of hot dogs in that last pick. that dog needs to loose 10-20lbs. Looks like a bull mastiff crossed to a small apbt. A good ole fashion keg with legs, or sausage with legs. To bad they dont have a top shot of that dog. I bet it has no waist line.
> 
> You dont hear ambully cause the breeders push them off on our breed. Its hard to get people to call a new breed of dog what it really is when the breeders themselve give out false info just to make a dollar. Just goes to show how stupid and ignorant the public is aswell as many bully breeders who still insist on calling their dogs pits, pitties, pitbulls, apbt and what not. yes you can argue they are a pitbull, in the general term, but shoot, then my boxer is also one too, according to what a "pitbull" describes.
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny when you hear about a "pit bull" attack they always say the dog was 120lbs??? Hmmm.... no bully attacks eh??


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Isn't it funny when you hear about a "pit bull" attack they always say the dog was 120lbs??? Hmmm.... no bully attacks eh??


that is total bs!!!! im not saying that bullies that are ha dont exist, but dont pass that bs on the bully, any breed that happens to get mixed with a pit is a pit in the eyes of the uneducated. its really easy to point the finger at the bully, really easy.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ok lets put it this way.............

the media wants to get rid of the "pitbull" so any story of a dog resembling a "pitbull" is just that, its goin to be classified as a "pitbull" even if its a mix, thats why i dont see too many pics on the news of the actual dog that attacked the certain person, they just say "pitbull" cuz its so easy to point the finger at them cuz they have a bad reputation....

and im not pointin the finger at the APBt or the BULLY cuz most dogs that attack are dogs that are neglected, used for fighting, and in general ppl show them no love.......like our dogs wont attack human beings because we love our dogs and that makes them think all humans are good ......it just depends on how the dog was treated in life that will determine if its aggressive or not......u can neglect a LAB and let him loose on the street and see what happens, its just that "PITBULLS" are the most neglected dogs because there is so many of them out there and ppl use them for fighting.....JMO


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ok i got this from KODIAKGIRL's signature i think it explains everything.......

***Good Dogs are raised, not born.***
***it isn't the breed alone, but the human behind the dog that determines behavior.-Cesar Millan 


......cesar milian summed up what i was tryin to say.........thanks KODIAKGIRL and cesar lol....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have to disagree, genetics play a major part in temperament.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have to disagree, genetics play a major part in temperament.


:goodpost: agreed. poeple say its all in how the dogs are raised. well thats true, to an extent. genetics play a HUGE roll in behavior


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

isnt it in the APBT's genetics not be human aggressive?......i dont think even fighting dogs are bred to be human aggressive, maybe dog aggressive but not human.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> isnt it in the APBT's genetics not be human aggressive?......i dont think even fighting dogs are bred to be human aggressive, maybe dog aggressive but not human.....


that is true. but when people breed these dogs to be guard dogs that plays a big part, apbt arent meant to be guard dogs at all. back in the day the weeded out all the animals that turned on humans, but the last 20 or so years a lot of bad people have gotten there hands on them and turned them into a different type of dog. these dogs need to be breed with boundaries, and a lot havent been.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> that is true. but when people breed these dogs to be guard dogs that plays a big part, apbt arent meant to be guard dogs at all. back in the day the weeded out all the animals that turned on humans, but the last 20 or so years a lot of bad people have gotten there hands on them and turned them into a different type of dog. these dogs need to be breed with boundaries, and a lot havent been.


:goodpost: already bro!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

so everything is the humans fault, these dogs arent doing nothing wrong at all..........freakin humans


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> so everything is the humans fault, these dogs arent doing nothing wrong at all..........freakin humans


we, the people, made every dog in this world, the way they are today. theres no one to thank but our fellow humans. now its up to us to try and correct this wonderful breed and educate others to do the same. but as you can see, its a lot easier said than done. but all we can do is try our best, and if in the end we fail, we all will know we did everything we could. and by fail i mean BSL.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You are a wise one Nizmo.:goodpost:

Thanks for not making me have to type all that out! 

Any HA dog needs to take a dirt nap. A trained protection/police dog is a different story.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You are a wise one Nizmo.:goodpost:
> 
> Thanks for not making me have to type all that out!
> 
> Any HA dog needs to take a dirt nap. A trained protection/police dog is a different story.


thank you 
i agree, HA dogs need to be put down immediately before they can do harm to anyone else. for the sake of safety and this breed. if you have a HA dog and think for a second "oh idk why he did that", your just going to give the media something else to get on our back about. a pitbull attacking someone gets 10x's the media than a pitbull saving someone. if they even call it a pitbull.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think a dog of any breed that is HA should be euthed.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I never measured my dog's head, but my dog's hearts were huge, and that was all I cared about when it came to my pits, well that and that they fit into the classic ADBA standard.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> I never measured my dog's head, but my dog's hearts were huge, and that was all I cared about when it came to my pits, well that and that they fit into the classic ADBA standard.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I think there might be some indigenous tribe out there that ranks their leaders according to massive head sizes.. Perhaps the people breeding for the extremes would love it there. IDIOTS!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dogs with human agression should not be put down i have a sweet lil pit mix that loves me and all my family and hates everyu one else i didn't train her that way she was born like that i guess i think because we are all the people she ever sees she is scared of new people. and i like her that way i live in the country and have alot of nice things its nice to know she is running around my place cause i know she will take care of the bad guys. I have had 20 foster pits and they have all been human freindly. I have 2 other pits that will never do a thing to people, exept lick them to death so i think it does have alot to do with genetics.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dogs with human agression should not be put down i have a sweet lil pit mix that loves me and all my family and hates everyu one else i didn't train her that way she was born like that i guess i think because we are all the people she ever sees she is scared of new people. and i like her that way i live in the country and have alot of nice things its nice to know she is running around my place cause i know she will take care of the bad guys. I have had 20 foster pits and they have all been human freindly. I have 2 other pits that will never do a thing to people, exept lick them to death so i think it does have alot to do with genetics.


I think there is a difference between a lack of socialization and full blown Human Aggression. You stated that you lived out in the country, and a lot of time dogs raised away from larger populations will be fearful of new places and people. If you ever do, I'd go with a couple family members and your dog to the city and walk her around the town, let her see things and people. Be cautious of course, but I think what you have is under socialization.

If your dog was truly HA I think she'd be a little more unpredictable around you and even your family.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dogs with human agression should not be put down i have a sweet lil pit mix that loves me and all my family and hates everyu one else i didn't train her that way she was born like that i guess i think because we are all the people she ever sees she is scared of new people. and i like her that way i live in the country and have alot of nice things its nice to know she is running around my place cause i know she will take care of the bad guys. I have had 20 foster pits and they have all been human freindly. I have 2 other pits that will never do a thing to people, exept lick them to death so i think it does have alot to do with genetics.


thats your decision to own a HA dog, but if the bites a person that you invite over, i believe the correct thing to do would be put him down. it wouldnt be labeled as a mix breed dog to the media, it would be "a viscious pitbull"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thats your decision to own a HA dog, but if the bites a person that you invite over, i believe the correct thing to do would be put him down. it wouldnt be labeled as a mix breed dog to the media, it would be "a viscious pitbull"


good post. If your dog is truly HA, keeping her around the house so casually would be just asking for an incident where a vicious pitbull mauls so and so...


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ok what breed of dog are u talkin about.....bully or apbt?OLDSKOOLBRENT.........

no matter how much u hate big heads, there are people that like it....

STAFF - why does some1 have to be an idiot because of their personal opinion? if there was facts/false statements then u can call some1 an idiot cuz theyre wrong and its been proven that theyre wrong....not cuz of their personal opinion......

thats like me sayin, ur an idiot cuz u like steak.....and i like pork chops, so just cuz u dont like pork chops ur an idiot........

dont take it to offense......im just lettin u know how i feel


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ok what breed of dog are u talkin about.....bully or apbt?OLDSKOOLBRENT.........
> 
> no matter how much u hate big heads, there are people that like it....
> 
> ...


because only an idiot would breed an unhealthy dog that can barely lift his head. it only makes sense.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ok what breed of dog are u talkin about.....bully or apbt?OLDSKOOLBRENT.........
> 
> no matter how much u hate big heads, there are people that like it....
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about you, and said nothing for you to be offended by either.. But there is a big difference between a dog with a nice sized head and something ridiculous. Champ, Chino's sire has a BIG ol dome and it's still proportionate to the body. It takes a lot for me to say its an overdone head, but no PITBULL should be desired because of an overly large head. It's function over aesthetics thats just how it should be


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> because only an idiot would breed an unhealthy dog that can barely lift his head. it only makes sense.


not every dog with a big head is unhealthy.......if u prove to me that these dogs dont live over 10-15 yrs, and r unhealthy, can u prove it instead of just saying it.....i know alot of BIG HEADED dogs that r seniors.....show me the facts


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think there is a difference between a lack of socialization and full blown Human Aggression. You stated that you lived out in the country, and a lot of time dogs raised away from larger populations will be fearful of new places and people. If you ever do, I'd go with a couple family members and your dog to the city and walk her around the town, let her see things and people. Be cautious of course, but I think what you have is under socialization.
> 
> If your dog was truly HA I think she'd be a little more unpredictable around you and even your family.


Thanks for the information i realy love that dog. she will hang from the spring pole for 3 hours before she gets off i have to get her off of it she has so much drive she will hang there just whining cause iot hurts to hold on any more but she does i feel bad so i take it away for the rest of the day but the next day when i put it out she is right back on it. she is a very impressive lil dogshe only weighs 30lbs and she is full grown. but i think she even being so small could do some damage. do you think a no trespassing be ware of dog sign might help?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm not talking about you, and said nothing for you to be offended by either.. But there is a big difference between a dog with a nice sized head and something ridiculous. Champ, Chino's sire has a BIG ol dome and it's still proportionate to the body. It takes a lot for me to say its an overdone head, but no PITBULL should be desired because of an overly large head. It's function over aesthetics thats just how it should be


im not takin it to offense im just sayin bro, its what people like and there are people out there that desire these type of dogs......and there are people out there that desire the dog because of its head, if it has a huge head its goin to have a huge body...XXL......Anthony "Rumble" Johnson paid 10k for an XXL bully......with the XXL head comes an XXL body so the head is proportioned to the body, its just XXL........


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> not every dog with a big head is unhealthy.......if u prove to me that these dogs dont live over 10-15 yrs, and r unhealthy, can u prove it instead of just saying it.....i know alot of BIG HEADED dogs that r seniors.....show me the facts


i didnt say every dog with a big head is unhealthy. thoroughly read what i write before you post a reply. i said breeders that breed dogs that can barely lift there head is unhealthy. how do you want me to prove it? the proof i have is being around bullies, talking to breeders, and looking at other peoples kennels.
all the proof i need to make my mind up is when poeple tell me that there dog hasnt lived past 3 years because it can barely move so it has a heart attack.
i guess when you've been around for a lil bit longer you'll realize this.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> im not takin it to offense im just sayin bro, its what people like and there are people out there that desire these type of dogs......and there are people out there that desire the dog because of its head, if it has a huge head its goin to have a huge body...XXL......Anthony "Rumble" Johnson paid 10k for an XXL bully......with the XXL head comes an XXL body so the head is proportioned to the body, its just XXL........


ok well XXL body equals = lethargy, respiratory problems, joint and hip problems (ESPECIALLY IF HEAVILY CROSSED WITH EBs), heart problems and that DOES make the life span shorter. I like the leaner bullies, big heads or not.. But the XXL's are just waiting to fall over from a heart attack. And it's sad. I don't care if theyre sold because people like them, its sad that someone wants a dog that never chose to be that big, that has the heart of a pitbull but has been mutilated so that it can't live like one.. No drive, no nothing.

JMO

and its also JMO that an IDIOT is also someone that pays 10K for ANY dog.. as much as the person breeding it.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

A measurement of a bullies head is about as important to me as a large spoiler on 140 horsepower Honda Civic...............

_finish my post ___ _______ __ _______ ____________


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> A measurement of a bullies head is about as important to me as a large spoiler on 140 horsepower Honda Civic...............
> 
> _finish my post ___ _______ __ _______ ____________


what are you talking about those spoilers add atleast 40HP lol :rofl: :goodpost: a long with the decals that produce about 35HP.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> A measurement of a bullies head is about as important to me as a large spoiler on 140 horsepower Honda Civic...............
> 
> _finish my post ___ _______ __ _______ ____________





Nizmo357 said:


> what are you talking about those spoilers add atleast 40HP lol :rofl: :goodpost: a long with the decals that produce about 35HP.


Maaann... Dont you guys know if you paint your car red it's gonna be fast as heck? You guys just don't know NOTHIN! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Maaann... Dont you guys know if you paint your car red it's gonna be fast as heck? You guys just don't know NOTHIN! :rofl::rofl:


put on the z3 fenders and the hood scoop! that will make it fast!!!:goodpost:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Found this interesting, it's from one of Stratton's books:



> Earl Tudor looked at John Colby and said, "How big is his head?" Colby stared at him blankly and said, "I never measured it." Then Bob Wallace interjected and said, "I like my dogs to have a minimum of 18" heads." Earl Tudor didn't like that answer at all and said flat out, "The measure of a dog is it's head size, it's all about that head size." Bob Wallace looked at John Colby and the lightbulb went on. That is when the infamous "Rednose Colby" line started. A few months later they planned on matching their new "Old Family Rednose Colby" dog against Dibo, but when Earl saw the head on their dog he knew they had created the ultimate pit bull and that little Dibo dog of his was no match and forfeited.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats a good looking dog i like it! :goodpost:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i didnt say every dog with a big head is unhealthy. thoroughly read what i write before you post a reply. i said breeders that breed dogs that can barely lift there head is unhealthy. how do you want me to prove it? the proof i have is being around bullies, talking to breeders, and looking at other peoples kennels.
> all the proof i need to make my mind up is when poeple tell me that there dog hasnt lived past 3 years because it can barely move so it has a heart attack.
> i guess when you've been around for a lil bit longer you'll realize this.


3 yrs? oh come on now.........go to the bully forums and check out bully websites and check the ages of their big azz dogs.....


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok well XXL body equals = lethargy, respiratory problems, joint and hip problems (ESPECIALLY IF HEAVILY CROSSED WITH EBs), heart problems and that DOES make the life span shorter. I like the leaner bullies, big heads or not.. But the XXL's are just waiting to fall over from a heart attack. And it's sad. I don't care if theyre sold because people like them, its sad that someone wants a dog that never chose to be that big, that has the heart of a pitbull but has been mutilated so that it can't live like one.. No drive, no nothing.
> 
> JMO
> 
> and its also JMO that an IDIOT is also someone that pays 10K for ANY dog.. as much as the person breeding it.


actually the xxl dogs are not mixed with eb's! they are usually between 23 28"s and from what i have seen they are pretty well proportioned(though they are not my cup of tea). the dogs you are referring to are called pocket pits.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> 3 yrs? oh come on now.........go to the bully forums and check out bully websites and check the ages of their big azz dogs.....


alright its like im arguing with a stop sign. im telling you from my person findings and experiences. im not going to argue with you, we'll just have to agree to disagree


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Head size?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> 3 yrs? oh come on now.........go to the bully forums and check out bully websites and check the ages of their big azz dogs.....


dude its true most of these dogs do not live long! the dogs that are living are from old school genetics, read their peds and i bet ya its old school blood or mostly old school blood. check out bullyseye kennels the home of MANU, or prattpitts home of king kamali, nemesis just turned 6 if im not mistaken arguably one of the best bullies in the communityand one of my personal favorites. when it comes to bullies alot of research needs to be done, peds are extremely important and knowing the history/rumors ect are extremely important. ive been researching for 2 years thats how important i believe it is.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

los44 said:


> dude its true most of these dogs do not live long! the dogs that are living are from old school genetics, read their peds and i bet ya its old school blood or mostly old school blood. check out bullyseye kennels the home of MANU, or prattpitts home of king kamali, nemesis just turned 6 if im not mistaken arguably one of the best bullies in the communityand one of my personal favorites. when it comes to bullies alot of research needs to be done, peds are extremely important and knowing the history/rumors ect are extremely important. ive been researching for 2 years thats how important i believe it is.


:goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

los44 said:


> dude its true most of these dogs do not live long! the dogs that are living are from old school genetics, read their peds and i bet ya its old school blood or mostly old school blood. check out bullyseye kennels the home of MANU, or prattpitts home of king kamali, nemesis just turned 6 if im not mistaken arguably one of the best bullies in the communityand one of my personal favorites. when it comes to bullies alot of research needs to be done, peds are extremely important and knowing the history/rumors ect are extremely important. ive been researching for 2 years thats how important i believe it is.


glad im not the only one arguing with a stop sign


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> glad im not the only one arguing with a stop sign


Youre not. It makes perfect sense. To anyone. Think of what the old school apbt was bred for. It's game, it's function. Who cared if you had an ugly dog? It got the job done. And for that reason, you primarily had tightly bred, healthy dogs.

Then you breed for size. You stop testing the game in the dogs and it's all for aesthetics. Most bully breeders don't health test. Just the sad truth. People breed for the extremes, and it's basically the pitbull face of gigantic proportions, mixing in other breeds that have their OWN standard..

And what's to say that even if it has older blood, it wont have new health problems because of whats been mixed in. Generally, the older lines do carry a well proportioned, healthy bully...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

those bulls eye people say they have there dogs regiistered akc so they cant be apbt unless what they are doing id apbt/amstaff


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If the Bully's have a short life span, I never researched it, nor do I care, it's most likely because of the mastiff lineage and sheer size of them. I'm sure breeder's lack of ethics help, but size is relative in a dog's life span.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> If the Bully's have a short life span, I never researched it, nor do I care, it's most likely because of the mastiff lineage and sheer size of them. I'm sure breeder's lack of ethics help, but size is relative in a dog's life span.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> those bulls eye people say they have there dogs regiistered akc so they cant be apbt unless what they are doing id apbt/amstaff


alot of their blood goes back to asts, they have some great looking dogs!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*BACK TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC PEOPLE...*



TrudiMyPitt said:


> What size should the head realy be? all these web sites boast about 24+ inches but i think thats way to big to be a real apbt. Am i right or wrong please let me know the right size! Thanks


IMO breeding for size is unethical and just done for aesthetics. It brings no benefit to the individual dog or the breed. It's function over looks, where in the apbt a lot of it's looks came from their bodies ability to function.

A big head on an apbt is fine, as long as it's PROPORTIONATE to the body. Good post.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> *BACK TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC PEOPLE...*
> 
> IMO breeding for size is unethical and just done for aesthetics. It brings no benefit to the individual dog or the breed. It's function over looks, where in the apbt a lot of it's looks came from their bodies ability to function.
> 
> A big head on an apbt is fine, as long as it's PROPORTIONATE to the body. Good post.


ok staffs i can agree with u on this one.....apbt = game, function.....bully = looks, show:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ooouccch that makes my head hurt literally, just by lookin at it


thats why i deleted some of the hammers lol

quit trying to piss further.

i can SEE how any talk of bullies got on here, but the real question is about a true apbt and it's head size lol. I think some folks need to go back and read that question were way off topic on some of these posts.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

every single thread gets off topic.........i never owned an APBT but from the pics im guessin 18" - 20" for an APBT cuz they have a slim, muscle defined body and are very athletic, an APBT wouldnt look right with a big head and a lil body


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> every single thread gets off topic.........i never owned an APBT but from the pics im guessin 18" - 20" for an APBT cuz they have a slim, muscle defined body and are very athletic, an APBT wouldnt look right with a big head and a lil body


lol sort of like george lopez? i saw him live that dome aint no lie. its huge..

but yeah i wish people were more selective about breeding like we are about dogs :hammer:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It was a a comparison of the looks vs performance. I meant no disrespect.
> 
> sorry typo


It was a good one. Some people like a muscle car as it was made, then some people like to add heavy flake paint, some hydraulics, some velvet, some chrome, and some 26" wheels. Whatever floats your boat.

Me, I like owning a 475 horse power Grand National that looks stock to those who don't know.

gratuitous engine shot coming:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*HEAD SIZE HEAD SIZE HEAD SIZE!! SAVE THE CAR COMPARISONS FOR THE BULLY/APBT THREADS! GOD KNOWS THERE'S 346083472 OF THEM!!

The most discussed topic ever. 
*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So what's everybody think about big heads? Just curious...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

belindabone said:


> i know with moose,imo his head is too small for his body,but ive been told it sometimes doesnt grow as fast as the rest of the body.i think the huge block heads are sometimes too big,but i like the big heads,just not huge!!


with onyx his body is still catching up to his head!and hes not an american bully.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity.. I measured Helena's head right in front of the ears and it was 17"s! It doesn't look that big though! hahah

Here she is at 46lbs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> So what's everybody think about big heads? Just curious...


I hate them...well people with them LMFAO... I like a mellon on a dog, as long as it doesn't over power their entire body really bad.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I do like a catfish head. I know thats not a real term! lol But thats what I call them wide and flat head. We also call them fat heads.

Example... bahamutt's Priest


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This has proven to be a hot topic!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> So what's everybody think about big heads? Just curious...


big head fo lifeeee :reindeer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> It was a good one. Some people like a muscle car as it was made, then some people like to add heavy flake paint, some hydraulics, some velvet, some chrome, and some 26" wheels. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Me, I like owning a 475 horse power Grand National that looks stock to those who don't know.
> 
> gratuitous engine shot coming:


ahh the classical "sleeper" my car looked like s*** but it stomped on wrx's


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Big heads rule lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

this isn't a size breed its a performance breed,if ya breed for size you neglect temperament and function and you basically suck,this isn't a mastiff breed.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some interesting perceptions on things... I didn't read through all these pages and can't even remember if I responded to this when it first started LOL. When talking about head size strictly with the APBT and not other dogs the standard calls for a dog with good proportions who is balanced. The APBT is "supposed" to be the ultimate athlete.

Sure I know how big each one of my dogs' heads are, but only because I need to know to by properly fitted show and martingale collars.

It should not look like a mastiff or EB cross or another other breed. It wasn't meant to have chrondoplasia (dwarfs), elongated soft palates, or be extremely brachiocephalic. 
Of course recessive & defective genes can certianly pop up on occasion, but I don't understand the point of selective breeding for them which is totally out of the standard and then calling them true APBTs.

To each his own. I guess, I just don't understand why people would want to purposely breed for things that could effect the dogs quality of life .

For people arguing over the fat/fit thing this may help a little:
dog weight chart - The Purina Body Condition System


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Proportion to the body is what is needed and is the standard. 
I just do not see any remote game or job that those hippo looking dogs can possibly do. They cannot run, their legs are like stumps. They certainly cannot jump or dock dive, ( I mean the really lowrider dogs). It is so not necessary for anything except to bloat somebodys ego/wallet to exploit some dumazz and his "look at me" syndrome. It certainly isn't the fault of the poor dog that he cannot breathe and that his lungs cannot expand fully because he is so huge and short. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

i agree that the head size isnt IMPORTANT but it definitely looks great


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well those hippo's can be good companion animals. Thats a good job for them.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

TrudiMyPitt said:


> What size should the head realy be? all these web sites boast about 24+ inches but i think thats way to big to be a real apbt. Am i right or wrong please let me know the right size! Thanks


Do not know if its been posted but... 2/3 the with of the shoulders


----------

